
How AR Startup Used Machine Learning and Knowledge Graph to Reinvent Search - tmeyster
http://www.businessinsider.com/ar-startup-blippar-launches-blipparsphere-a-visual-browser-2016-6
======
drboda
This is really cool stuff!

~~~
asyncanup
you bet

------
gibus
That's cool !

------
asyncanup
can it recognize my dog's breed?

~~~
poolchampion
It recognized my German Shepard perfectly. I like the UI and functionality.
From my dog to ABBA was a fun journey.

Google better watch out!

------
thyaga
Amazing

